# Looking at a Gehl skid steer, any opinions?



## buckwheat_la

I am in the market for a skid steer, and I have enjoyed Case skidsteers in the past, but talking to a friend today, and he suggested Gehl as a possiblity. Checked with the dealer here in town, I can get into a slightly used (150 hrs) Gehl, 90hp, 8000lb machine, 2 speed, loaded for $26000 Canadian. This is a great price, and so far reading reviews online, seems to be a really good skidsteer, yet you don't see a lot of them around, so does anyone use them? Any opinions?


----------



## rcn971

We have (3) Gehls at our site...a 4625, 5635sx and a CTL70. The two tire machines have been really reliable...but the CTL70 always seems to have fueling issues. I know another guy that has one and had same problems. The deciding factor for me would be how close the dealership is for you for parts.


----------



## alldayrj

i have done snow removal with a gehl 5640 for 3 years as well as grading and masonry and it is a great machine. i have only ran a few other skid steers like older mustangs and bobcats but i like the gehl the best


----------



## GabrielFarms

Sounds like a great deal! The 6640 are very nice machines, and I really like the the Gehl t-bar controls. I have a 6635 now and plan to upgrade to a 6640 2-speed before next season. I priced a new one last week and almost had a heart attack! 6640E 2-speed was $47,700 set-up the way I wanted it, the dealer wanted 36,000 to trade. I think for that kind of money I will but a 3-4 year old machine and keep my old one as a back-up. After having a Gehl I dont think you could give me anything else.


----------

